# The five worst players in lakers franchise history



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

PLAYER YEARS PER PTS TRB AST G MPG PF FG%
1 Howie Jolliff 1961-63 7.9 2.8 4.2 0.8 138 12.6 2.0 0.367
2 Howie Schultz 1952-53 7.9 3.4 3.1 1.2 106 16.7 2.5 0.279
3 Kareem Rush 2003-05 8.2 4.3 1.2 0.8 162 13.6 1.2 0.417
4 Willie McCarter 1970-71 8.4 7.3 1.8 1.9 116 19.2 1.9 0.403
5 Josh Powell 2009-10 8.4 3.4 2.4 0.5 123 10.4 1.4 0.409

Agree/Disagree? Mark Madsen is worst among T'wolves. 
Link and other teams here: http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/news/story?id=5575596 (Insider)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Samaki was too good for this list?

EDIT: You buy ESPN Insider?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I subscribe to the magazine which includes insider. I got it for like 4 dollars a year through a website.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I think the list is somewhat misleading because everyone on that list was at the end of the bench, with maybe the exception of Kareem Rush. If they aren't going to get much playing time, their numbers and percentages are going to suffer for sure.

The first name I don't even recognize, I guess that is because I was only 3 at the time. 

Well, the second name, I didn't even exist. 

The last three I do remember. I also remember Kareem Rush having a monster game where he shot like 5/5 3's (or was it 9/9 3's?). In any event, he just about pulled the Lakers' ass out of a game they would have lost for sure into a win.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Kareem Rush and Josh Powell are not even close to being among the 5 worst players in Lakers history.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I want to hear your list.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I don't know that such a list would even be realistic or relevant in basketball. I not only hesitate but rebel against putting bench scrubs on such a list for the reason I stated above: it really isn't fair to include them in the tallies due to their lack of playing and therefore inability to even "get warm" enough to get into a groove.

Perhaps the best example of this is Josh Powell. When everyone was healthy during last season, he didn't play very much or very well. But when the Lakers had numerous injuries early in the season and he was called on for more minutes, he played very well. As a matter of fact, a lot of splinter-collectors played very well, when they got the minutes to show what they could do.

I tried to think of starters that would make this list; alas, if they are not playing well and starting they are inevitably benched for better players.

If I had to come up with some players that actually pissed me off during games, I would have to say (ironically) Pat Riley, Charlie Scott, and Sasha. Those are the three that come to mind.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Cris said:


> I want to hear your list.


Any list of the worst Lakers that doesn't have Samaki Walker is an immediate fail. How about guys like Antonio Harvey, Brian Cook, David Rivers, Jack Haley, Benoit Benjamin, Steve Bucknall, Chuck Nevitt, Jamal Sampson?

Josh Powell wasn't even the worst player on the Lakers teams he was on. How can you rationalize him as worse than DJ Mbenga or Adam Morrison?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What are the Mavericks?


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

CosaNostra said:


> Kareem Rush and Josh Powell are not even close to being among the 5 worst players in Lakers history.


Agreed! Where are Madsen, Medvendenko (sp), Samanki Walker ....could go on.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

where's ammo?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

where's Chuck Nevitt? Mike Smrek?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dont talk **** about Mike Smrek. I'll kill you


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Mike Smrek wasnt fit to carry Marty Byrnes' jock


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Morrison ****s on both of their pillows...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Morrison didn't do **** on the lakers, but his first year in Charlotte takes him out of the equation for me.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

If it was the Top 5 Worst starters in Lakers history Smush Parker would definitely have to be in the mix for #1. (if I remember correctly he did start for the Lakers for a season or two? yes no?)


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Are we talking about how good they were while on the Lakers? Or just players who were terrible their whole careers? Because there have been some veteran players who weren't bad in their primes but at the time they played for the Lakers were pretty bad.

But assuming we are talking about the latter, here are some guys who have played for the Lakers in more recent times who were pretty horrific their whole careers:

Mark Madsen
Jamal Sampson
Soumaila Samake
Tierre Brown


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I think we need to set a minimum MPG of say 10min, and a good chunk of their career on the Lakers. Of course the deep bench warmers suck.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

somebody use this to find out who truly sucks but was givin playing time

http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/psl_finder.cgi


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Where's Kobe Bryant? :thinking2:


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

My personal opinion, not based on stats. In no particular order; Samaki Walker, Slava Medvendenko, Travis Knight, Mark Madsen, Tierre Brown.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

1. Kwame Brown
2. Smush Parker
3. Ammo
4. Mark Madsen
5. Slava Medvedenko


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Ammo really didn't play much so its unfair to put him on this list. Smush....I can't say he was one of the worst ever. He had a good year or so. 

I can't count guys that just dropped by, like Benoit Benjamin. So we're talking about players that at some level were expected to perform and did not. 

Hmmmmm...

Kwame 
Slava
Samaki Walker
That big idiot they got from Seattle, Euro, hurt his shoulder skiing, space cadet, whats his name?
Chris Mihm


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Shaolin said:


> Ammo really didn't play much so its unfair to put him on this list. Smush....I can't say he was one of the worst ever. He had a good year or so.
> 
> I can't count guys that just dropped by, like Benoit Benjamin. So we're talking about players that at some level were expected to perform and did not.
> 
> ...


----------

